# Meet Dunkin.........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tomorrow I will be picking up Dunkin... Hes about 14 weeks old. Not sure if Im fostering him longterm , but at least till Friday.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG what's his story?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

oH, what a cutie!!! I'm sure he'll love Camp Maggies.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> OMG what's his story?


Breeder didnt like his coat and didnt think he was up to there standard.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a cute little thing. I know he will prosper at your place!!!

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

OH OH. A gorgeous little redhead. You are in such DEEP doo doo Mary!!! Oh my gosh, that baby is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Breeder didnt like his coat and didnt think he was up to there standard.


 
I guess we all have different standards:doh:........... 
Dunkin meets my standards!!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I guess we all have different standards:doh:...........
> Dunkin meets my standards!!!


since I can not think of something "nice' to say:uhoh:
I think Rob's GR's said it best.

Have fun, Dunkin looks like a super cute baby and I am sure 
he will have fun and be loved with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Meets my standards too, adorable all around, he's going to be a gorgeous dog! Lucky boy, he'll have no worries with Dirk's and Mary taking care of him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What the ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!*^&(@ he is gorgeous!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> OH OH. A gorgeous little redhead. You are in such DEEP doo doo Mary!!! Oh my gosh, that baby is absolutely beautiful!!


You are soooooooooo right Janis...*I love my red heads*, BUT... I wont and cant fail on this one......I still have Cruiser Bruiser and he might be here long term since no one's really looking at him......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Breeder didnt like his coat and didnt think he was up to there standard.


What the hell is wrong with people? My goodness, there are a million good homes out there. They couldn't even give him to someone? Stuff like that makes me steaming mad. :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG Mary, he is just way too precious. WOW!!!! How adorable is he?? I cant wait to see photos of him and your gang. I agree with Rob. He certainly meets my standards. He is a golden. LOL!!! What a sweetie. Where did the photos come from??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> OMG Mary, he is just way too precious. WOW!!!! How adorable is he?? I cant wait to see photos of him and your gang. I agree with Rob. He certainly meets my standards. He is a golden. LOL!!! What a sweetie. Where did the photos come from??


The breeder gave Dunkin to Sandy(the lady that saved Cruiser from being put down)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> What the hell is wrong with people? My goodness, there are a million good homes out there. They couldn't even give him to someone? Stuff like that makes me steaming mad. :uhoh:


They cant be bothered apparently...... They pretty much said take him or we will get rid of him......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree with Vern as in what the hell is wrong with them. There are so many options out there today that they should not have to go that route. I dont get it. I just dont get it. What would be not up to standards to them might be a wonderful pet for someone else. People like that drive me nuts. I hope this boy gets a loving home and just has a full happy life. I know he will because you guys are getting him.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll say it again. What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Who knows what is wrong with people, but this baby is beautiful. Dunkin will find a great home and some person will be so lucky to get him. Personally I do NOT get it, he is stunning! What matters most is he is a Golden so we already know he is perfect!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

He is absolutely adorable!! I have no idea what could be wrong with that coat ... looks fine to me.

Good luck with him and be prepared to not let him go ....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dunkin..*

Dunkin:

You are a little Heartthrob!!!

You will be someone's love in NO Time!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree there are plenty of homes out there for these types of pups...... I just dont seem to understand how the breeders out here dont think anyone would want them since they arent "showable"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are all in love with your newest pup Dunkin. He is just the cutest. I still cant believe someone would pts a puppy just because it wasnt up to standard. He is safe and will have a happy home until the furever home comes along. Mary and her golden gang will love you. I think he will fit in just fine. How is Mylo doing?


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

He's absolutely beautiful/handsome/gorgeous! I love his red color!
Julie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> We are all in love with your newest pup Dunkin. He is just the cutest. I still cant believe someone would pts a puppy just because it wasnt up to standard. He is safe and will have a happy home until the furever home comes along. Mary and her golden gang will love you. I think he will fit in just fine. How is Mylo doing?


Mylo is great....Hes being his normal happy go lucky lil guy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That little guy just stole my heart!!!! He's gonna be a tough one to let go of!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Meets my standards too, adorable all around, he's going to be a gorgeous dog! Lucky boy, he'll have no worries with Dirk's and Mary taking care of him.


Thanks Melissa..... IM sure it wont take long to find this boy a home.....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Breeder didnt like his coat and didnt think he was up to there standard.


 
Yeah well, that breeder isnt up to my standard!....Duncan is beautiful and I hope hes the next Best in Show....then that breeder can kiss his butt!...Grrrrrrrrr....hehe.....and mine!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm with you Mary, I LOVE the reds! And his coat is gorgeous! Well, one dumb breeders loss and some lucky family's gain, I say. Hug him for me and plant a kiss on the coal black nose, please?:smooch:


----------

